# best deal Disney tickets



## Happytravels (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello all and Happy New Year  :whoopie: 

We have a trip planned in Sept of 2007.  I looked at undercover website and found $646.00 for two tickets 8 days non -expiring. We have a new grandson this year and thought it would come in handy!  Sound like a good deal?  This is their end of year sale~!


----------



## jesuis1837 (Dec 31, 2006)

Dont know if it's a great deal (i guess so) but have you tried to look at ebay? Saw tons of deals last time i check out!


----------



## hopetotimeshare (Dec 31, 2006)

*Just a word of caution*

I am a HUGE planner, having 3 small children it is a necessity.  I have been to Disney a dozen times as a kid and 3 times in the last 10 years, with another trip coming up in February.  I am always looking for a bargain. That being said, I have purchased EVERY recommended book, I just recently read "Disney on  Dime", and if I learned one very valuable piece of info. it is, be VERY careful where you buy your tickets.  Disney is very strict about not honoring discount ticket sales and I have to say, I do not know this for sure but I have read it countless times, many tickets which seem to cheap to be true usually are.  Lots of times they are the unused portion of an annual pass or passes with no expiration.  Disney has a system where they scan your fingers and each time you enter a park you have to scan your fingers.  If the scans don't match, the tix become immediately null and void.  Again, I have no personal experience with this but there are tons of web articles about it, if you would like the links just let me know I can post them.  I have done a very thorough price comparison between 5 different resources and by far AAA is the cheapest for Disney, Universal and Seaworld.  Good luck and most of all, enjoy seeing Disney through your grandchild's eyes!


----------



## littlestar (Dec 31, 2006)

The Undercover tourist ticket seller is very reputable. We have bought from them many times. We get an extra discount through them from subscribing to the Mousesavers newsletter.

I have also used Mapleleaftickets and ticketmania and they were great to buy from also.

AAA is okay, but they don't have the pluses on their tickets for Disneyquest and the water parks (at least our local Indiana office doesn't offer the pluses).


----------



## hopetotimeshare (Dec 31, 2006)

littlestar said:


> The Undercover tourist ticket seller is very reputable. We have bought from them many times. We get an extra discount through them from subscribing to the Mousesavers newsletter.
> 
> I have also used Mapleleaf and ticketmania and they were great to buy from also.
> 
> AAA is okay, but they don't have the pluses on their tickets for Disneyquest and the water parks (at least our local Indiana office doesn't offer the pluses).



Cool, so the name of the company is The Undercover Tourist? I have been to mousesavers but probably missed that one.  I hadn't heard of it.  I did use Mapleleaf and ticketmania in my tix comparison (my husband thinks I am nuts but I will do lots of research to save a buck or two!)  Good luck to you and Happy New Year!


----------



## Carl D (Dec 31, 2006)

I've always said if you visit at least once every year, the best ticket may be an annual pass.
If you can offset your visit by 1 week ever year, you can get 2 trips out of an annual pass. Depending on how many days you enter the park, it could be a money saver right there. But, the real savings can be had by the fringe benefits. For example, the annual pass gives you the oppurtunity to purchase the Disney Dining Experience card, or get great deals on Disney hotels. If you don't eat at the better Disney restaurants, and never stay in the WDW resorts, these benefits are useless. For my family, the DDE savings alone pay the entire cost of our annual passes. Park admission is gravy!


----------



## littlestar (Dec 31, 2006)

hopetotimeshare said:


> Cool, so the name of the company is The Undercover Tourist? I have been to mousesavers but probably missed that one.  I hadn't heard of it.  I did use Mapleleaf and ticketmania in my tix comparison (my husband thinks I am nuts but I will do lots of research to save a buck or two!)  Good luck to you and Happy New Year!



Yes, undercovertourist.com

And you get a better discount on tickets when you subcribe to the mousesavers newsletter. 

We bought an annual pass a few years ago. But I really don't like to go to the parks all that much. Maybe once or twice a year. I'd rather swim and relax at the resort. So for us, an annual pass was the not the best ticket option. But if you love hitting the parks a lot and make multiple trips a year, an annual pass would be well worth it.


----------



## hopetotimeshare (Dec 31, 2006)

Carl D said:


> I've always said if you visit at least once every year, the best ticket may be an annual pass.
> If you can offset your visit by 1 week ever year, you can get 2 trips out of an annual pass. Depending on how many days you enter the park, it could be a money saver right there. But, the real savings can be had by the fringe benefits. For example, the annual pass gives you the oppurtunity to purchase the Disney Dining Experience card, or get great deals on Disney hotels. If you don't eat at the better Disney restaurants, and never stay in the WDW resorts, these benefits are useless. For my family, the DDE savings alone pay the entire cost of our annual passes. Park admission is gravy!



I agree.  The annual pass has tons of perks! We live too far away from FL to make it twice a year.  With ticket prices at $1500+ for our family of 5 (that is day universal, 4 days WDW, and 1 day seaworld) I can't imagine spending more than that all at once.


----------



## happybaby (Dec 31, 2006)

*Disney Tickets*

I also found AAA to be our best deal but not familiar with the water park tickets if offered.   Our local AAA (PA)office did not have the hopper pass, so I went to the OH office and they had the hopper pass.

QUOTE:  Disney has a system where they scan your fingers and each time you enter a park you have to scan your fingers. If the scans don't match, the tix become immediately null and void.  QUOTE)

I am familiar with the scanning but not quite sure how it works with kids.  Our daughter was scanned twice   (once for her and once for the girl  5 yrs old)  What will happen if we want to take the girl to MK on our 2nd day and DD wants to go to Epcot with her friend.  (Gr. D.'s ticket is scanned with mom's finger print and not ours. 

Last year we all stuck together,but may not this coming spring.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Dec 31, 2006)

I have tried to beat the Disney finger scanner a number of times and MOST of the times I FAIL. At first, I thouhgt it was a scam, but I have "accidently" switched tickets with my wife and/or friends to see if we get thru. Once we get busted, I say "oops I must have my wife's ticket" and then we switch with no problems.

One time I tried to use a friends pass and they asked for ID. When I said I left it in the room, they escorted me to security. Luckily, I taked my way out of that one.

Do NOT buy used tickets. Stick with AAA or buy direct from Disney. As a Florida resident....we get the best deals!!!


----------



## cindi (Dec 31, 2006)

How in the world are you suppose to keep track of who's ticket is who's if you buy for a family? When we went with the four of us, I kept all the tickets. Sure didn't trust the boys not to lose them. I don't think it mattered which ticket they used. At least not then.

What I was told before (no idea if it is true_ ) was that if you buy say 4 tickets at once, the system is smart enough to more or less lump those together so if any of those finger prints match it is ok.

Heck, I can't even remember how many days we have left on each pass.


----------



## hopetotimeshare (Dec 31, 2006)

I am familiar with the scanning but not quite sure how it works with kids.  Our daughter was scanned twice   (once for her and once for the girl  5 yrs old)  What will happen if we want to take the girl to MK on our 2nd day and DD wants to go to Epcot with her friend.  (Gr. D.'s ticket is scanned with mom's finger print and not ours. 

I read somewhere that they are trying to perfect the kids identification process and that they don't always scan the kids?  I am not sure.

I would love to share this interesting tip with all of you.  I was intrigued by the thought put into this but I wouldn't do it.  

You book a night at Disneys Fort Wilderness Camp Ground, for about $40., you don't need to stay there, you go there and check in and leave for your resort.  This will make you a "guest" on Disney property for 2 days until the end of the next dayand will give you access to certain perks (ie; free parking, extra magic hours, etc.) And if you give a credit card you don't even have to go back.  

I just thought that was interesting.


----------



## Happytravels (Dec 31, 2006)

*Orlando resident*

I spoke with someone today that lives in Florida.  Said the passes at the gate for one day where $81.00 with no discount.  With the ones from that website it will be $40.37 a day for an 8 day pass non expiring...  So I think I am going to go for it. 

As we will use it on several trips.....


----------



## littlestar (Dec 31, 2006)

I heard the newest scanners take your fingerprints. I think that's a little spooky if it's true. 

The last time we used our 10 day hopper, the guy at the gate made us feel like we were trying to steal our own tickets. Not too pleasant. We showed our ID's and they finally let us in. I think they are carrying the scan stuff a little too far here lately. Hopefully they don't start scanning the little kids, too.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Dec 31, 2006)

hopetotimeshare said:


> You book a night at Wilderness Lodge, for about $40., you don't need to stay there, you go there and check in and leave for your resort.  This will make you a "guest" on Disney property for 2 days until the end of the next dayand will give you access to certain perks (ie; free parking, extra magic hours, etc.) And if you give a credit card you don't even have to go back.
> 
> I just thought that was interesting.



$40 for VWL....you must be dreaming. Perhaps you are referring to the campground?


----------



## hopetotimeshare (Dec 31, 2006)

*Correction*



Steamboat Bill said:


> $40 for VWL....you must be dreaming. Perhaps you are referring to the campground?



Yes, I typed the wrong name - I meant the campground.  Sorry.


----------



## Dean (Dec 31, 2006)

littlestar said:


> I heard the newest scanners take your fingerprints. I think that's a little spooky if it's true.
> 
> The last time we used our 10 day hopper, the guy at the gate made us feel like we were trying to steal our own tickets. Not too pleasant. We showed our ID's and they finally let us in. I think they are carrying the scan stuff a little too far here lately. Hopefully they don't start scanning the little kids, too.


It's not actually a fingerprint but a measurement of the finger from what I'm told, even for the new version.

The 1 day price is 71.36 I believe for non park hopping and that includes tax I believe.  Be careful the $646 includes tax, my guess is it does not.  many of these companies also charge you shipping. You can order the tickets from Disney for a small discount also if you get them ahead of time. The way the tickets work now you may be better off buying expiring tickets and just getting the days you need.  If you plan to pay the extra for the non expiring tickets, likely best just to get 10 days instead of 8.  Or you might be better off buying an Annual pass if you can get another trip or more out of it within a year.  Check with your location AAA office they may also be able to save you a little.


----------



## Marcia3641 (Jan 20, 2007)

*Tickets on ebay?*

I am planning a trip in April and I was considering purchasing my tickets on Ebay, now I'm wondering should I after reading this post about fingerprinting. Any thoughs?

Marcia


----------



## Dean (Jan 20, 2007)

Marcia3641 said:


> I am planning a trip in April and I was considering purchasing my tickets on Ebay, now I'm wondering should I after reading this post about fingerprinting. Any thoughs?
> 
> Marcia


I think it's very risky and has gotten more so.  If you get tickets off ebay make sure you get a price good enough to justify the risk since they are non transferable.


----------



## Detailor (Jan 20, 2007)

Marcia,
I agree with Dean that buying Disney tickets on ebay is very risky.  Except that I can't imagine how you'd ever be able to get a low enough price for a partially used ticket that isn't transferrable.  Even if the seller says that the ticket has never been used, how would you know that to be true?
While there's always a risk associated with some ebay purchases, and I've never had a bad ebay experience, I'd stay away from ebay for Disney tickets.

Dick Taylor


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 20, 2007)

When Disney first implemented the "finger scan" we were there while they were testing the technology.  I was very fearful of "big brother" and finger printing of guests.  I mentioned it to the ticket person and they told us that they are not taking finger prints, but finger dimensions for comparison.

I think there would be real issues with civil rights if they are taking actual finger prints.  But who knows?  The last time we were at DisneyWorld, it was about a month after that child sex offender was caught at Six Flags Great America with a kid who was of no relation.  It did make me wonder if "fingerprints" would be a way that park operators could pipe into law enforcement to protect their patrons from slugs who prey on kids.

Who knows for sure??  I don't know that anyone inside the Disney operations will say so, if it is a Big Brother thing.

Yvonne


----------



## Dean (Jan 20, 2007)

Timeshare Von said:


> When Disney first implemented the "finger scan" we were there while they were testing the technology.  I was very fearful of "big brother" and finger printing of guests.  I mentioned it to the ticket person and they told us that they are not taking finger prints, but finger dimensions for comparison.
> 
> I think there would be real issues with civil rights if they are taking actual finger prints.  But who knows?  The last time we were at DisneyWorld, it was about a month after that child sex offender was caught at Six Flags Great America with a kid who was of no relation.  It did make me wonder if "fingerprints" would be a way that park operators could pipe into law enforcement to protect their patrons from slugs who prey on kids.
> 
> ...


For most of the locations they've did away with the system where you put your 2nd and 3rd finger in like a peace sign.  Now most locations have an apparatus where you actually put your finger tip only in.  I still think it's measuring and not actually doing fingerprints though.  Using the ticket does agree to quite a number of limitations on your part and they could do so for fingerprints too if they wanted.  It might get people hot enough that it's not worth it but I suspect it is technically and legally doable if they so chose.


----------



## Spence (Jan 20, 2007)

Happytravels said:


> Hello all and Happy New Year  :whoopie:
> 
> We have a trip planned in Sept of 2007.  I looked at undercover website and found $646.00 for two tickets 8 days non -expiring. We have a new grandson this year and thought it would come in handy!  Sound like a good deal?  This is their end of year sale~!


I'm not sure if these are good prices or not, if they are and you want quotes for other #Days, let me know.


> 7-Day Base (adult) 204.50
> 7-Day Base (child: 3-9) 168.50
> 7-Day Base w/ No Exp. (adult) 292.00
> 7-Day Base w/ No Exp. (child) 256.00
> ...


----------



## Detailor (Jan 21, 2007)

Spence, 
If those prices include tax then I think those are very good prices.  Do they include tax?  At what source did you find those prices?

Thanks,
Dick Taylor


----------



## happybaby (Jan 21, 2007)

Those prices are close to what I am getting on line at Disney without tax.

I still think I did better at AAA.  Our PA office did not have the hopper, but next door OH office had th hopper tickets.   Both offices had the diamond pass for parking.   Not sure about the water park ticket since we were not interested in those

Neither my PA or OH office had the no expiration tickets.   They said to upgrade at guest relations once we were at the park.
But did not, used our 5 day pass.  If I knew we were going back this yr, would have bought at least an 8 day no expiration since prices have now gone up.   last yr I think we paid 1216.00 for 3 adult, 1 child  5 day hopper and 1 adult , 4 day hopper.


----------



## Carl D (Jan 21, 2007)

If you are considering the no expiration option, you would be foolish not to purchase 10 day tickets. The cost is only a few dollars/day more than 7 day tickets.
If you visit more than 10 days/year, you should at least consider an annual pass.


----------



## hopetotimeshare (Jan 22, 2007)

happybaby said:


> Those prices are close to what I am getting on line at Disney without tax.
> 
> I still think I did better at AAA.  Our PA office did not have the hopper, but next door OH office had th hopper tickets.   Both offices had the diamond pass for parking.   Not sure about the water park ticket since we were not interested in those
> 
> ...



I have done extensive research on pricing and by far AAA has been the cheapest - at least for the tix we are looking for.


----------



## happybaby (Jan 23, 2007)

*disney tickets*

Originally Posted by happybaby  
Those prices are close to what I am getting on line at Disney without tax.

I still think I did better at AAA. Our PA office did not have the hopper, but next door OH office had th hopper tickets. Both offices had the diamond pass for parking. Not sure about the water park ticket since we were not interested in those

Neither my PA or OH office had the no expiration tickets. They said to upgrade at guest relations once we were at the park.
But did not, used our 5 day pass. If I knew we were going back this yr, would have bought at least an 8 day no expiration since prices have now gone up. last yr I think we paid 1216.00 for 3 adult, 1 child 5 day hopper and 1 adult , 4 day hopper. 

I have done extensive research on pricing and by far AAA has been the cheapest - at least for the tix we are looking for.


*Correction to my above post ............   checking back  the above tickets were 1161.00 thru AAA and not 1216.00*


----------

